# Our two worlds, spiritual and material



## kowalskil (Sep 21, 2013)

OUR TWO WORLDS, SPIRITUAL AND MATERIAL


Sections 2 and 3 have been added to "Futile Confrontations" at:


http://pages.csam.montclair.edu/~kowalski/theo/atheist.html 


Comments will be appreciated, Thank you in advance,


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2013)

My comments have nothing to do with religion, spirituality or atheism,they are about your writing. 

I read through the intro and had one bit of discomfort.  It could have been purposeful or not. If purposeful then ok, if not then I suggest you look at it. It is not until quite a ways into the piece does the reader learn your stance.  I would have been more comfortable to have known earlier.

When reading the first line in section 2, NOMA popped up with no basis.  As I read on, there was no explanation or what it is, or stands for.  I stopped reading and came here to comment because it is so jarringly out of place in with the style of your previous writing.  This piece feels very academic; NOMA without explanation or at least full name does not fit.  By the way, if I am at all average that means you can't assume everyone will know what NOMA means (I don't).


----------



## kowalskil (Oct 31, 2013)

Jason said:


> My comments have nothing to do with religion, spirituality or atheism,they are about your writing.
> 
> I read through the intro and had one bit of discomfort.  It could have been purposeful or not. If purposeful then ok, if not then I suggest you look at it. It is not until quite a ways into the piece does the reader learn your stance.  I would have been more comfortable to have known earlier.
> 
> When reading the first line in section 2, NOMA popped up with no basis.  As I read on, there was no explanation or what it is, or stands for.  I stopped reading and came here to comment because it is so jarringly out of place in with the style of your previous writing.  This piece feels very academic; NOMA without explanation or at least full name does not fit.  By the way, if I am at all average that means you can't assume everyone will know what NOMA means (I don't).



Thank you for the comment, Jason. NOMA stands for Non Overlapping MAgisteria. I do not know why our two world, material and spiritual, are called magisteria.
 Ludwik


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 31, 2013)

The problem I have with this genre is the petty "preachiness" of the concept.

For example, I toss guys like that into the same trashbin of flaming homosexuals.  After all, would we tolerate guys in a "hetero pride parade."  What would we think of a "white power" rally of the NAAWP?

Frankly, atheists spend more time thinking about God than I do, and their prose suffers for it.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 31, 2013)

Remember: Comments about non-fiction pieces are to be limited to the writing, not the topic. Critiques should be about the execution, not the philosophy.


----------



## escorial (Oct 31, 2013)

You covered the subject well enough and at times I felt it was a bit repetitive but other than that an interesting piece.


----------

